# Consulta: como aplicar un parche?

## brutico

Hola, uso gentoo en la rama inestable y alguna vez puedo encontrarme un error a emerger una actualizacion. Miro el bug en gentoo bug y dan la solución con un parche. Como se aplica un parche sin tener que esperar a que lo solucionen editando el ebuild? osea  yo mismo.

----------

## pelelademadera

generalmente lo que hago es un overlay local, copio el ebuild del arbol de gentoo, el que causa el problema y la carpeta files,

agrego el parche a la carpeta files, y edito el ebuild para que aplique el parche agregado.

una vez hecho 

ebuild ebuild-editado digest

emerge paquete_en_cuestion

tenes que agregar el repositorio local tambien, pero me parece la manera mas correcta de hacerlo

----------

## Swicher

En mi caso guardo los parches en /etc/portage/patches/categoría/programa y modificando /etc/portage/bashrc con lo de este articulo me aseguro de que funcionen en cualquier ebuild (de lo contrario creo que solo sirve con los que tengan la instrucción epatch_user). En http://blog.yjl.im/2014/05/using-epatchuser-to-patch-gentoo.html también hay un código alternativo para bashrc junto con una forma de limitar el uso de parches mediante /etc/portage/env.

----------

## brutico

 *Swicher wrote:*   

> En mi caso guardo los parches en /etc/portage/patches/categoría/programa y modificando /etc/portage/bashrc con lo de este articulo me aseguro de que funcionen en cualquier ebuild (de lo contrario creo que solo sirve con los que tengan la instrucción epatch_user). En http://blog.yjl.im/2014/05/using-epatchuser-to-patch-gentoo.html también hay un código alternativo para bashrc junto con una forma de limitar el uso de parches mediante /etc/portage/env.

 

Muchas gracias me a servido de mucha ayuda.

----------

## brutico

Bueno que alguien me ayude aplicar este parche paso a paso

El parche es este https://gist.github.com/tpruzina/c4d9c0ca6bdbb6e78ab2126a7cdf8f1c

gracias

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Bueno que alguien me ayude aplicar este parche paso a paso
> 
> El parche es este https://gist.github.com/tpruzina/c4d9c0ca6bdbb6e78ab2126a7cdf8f1c
> 
> gracias

 

Solo guardalo en /etc/portage/patches/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ con el nombre de "nvidia.patch" o algo así y luego instala con emerge.

----------

## quilosaq

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Bueno que alguien me ayude aplicar este parche paso a paso
> 
> El parche es este https://gist.github.com/tpruzina/c4d9c0ca6bdbb6e78ab2126a7cdf8f1c
> 
> gracias

 

El parche es para modificar las fuentes del driver nvidia de manera que funcionen con un núcleo 4.10. No es un parche para las fuentes de gentoo-sources.

Tienes que crear todos los directorios que no existan en la ruta 

```
/etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13/
```

Descarga el parche con el boton Raw de la página que has enlazado antes o desde este enlace.

Renombra el archivo descargado para que acabe en .patch, por ejemplo parche-nucleo-410.patch

Cópialo a /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13/

Construye e instala como hagas normalmente. Por ejemplo: 

```
(root)# emerge -v1 =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-378.13
```

----------

